# removal companies



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone have recommendations on which removal company to use. Moving from uk to albox area

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This firm moved us from Yorkshire to the Canary Isles. No problems at all.


Contact - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

moebaj said:


> Does anyone have recommendations on which removal company to use. Moving from uk to albox area
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation


We had a number of quotes and they came in at about £3500 so we rented a l.w.b. Renault Master van and moved ourselves driving via the tunnel, down the west coast of France and into Spain and on to our place about 400km south of Madrid. We did two trips and it cost about £2500 including fuel and accommodation en-route. We treated it as all part of the new adventure.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just a question (out of pure idle curiosity) - has anyone ever used a Spanish company to move their stuff from the UK to Spain? I know there ones who do international removals, and just wondered if there was likely to be a big difference in price, whether that be cheaper or more expensive?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

You could ask my friend for a quote..

Arnolds Removals

He goes to the UK a lot.


----------



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks have bookmarked this


----------



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you will think about that one


----------



## StinaLina (Oct 20, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> We had a number of quotes and they came in at about £3500 so we rented a l.w.b. Renault Master van and moved ourselves driving via the tunnel, down the west coast of France and into Spain and on to our place about 400km south of Madrid. We did two trips and it cost about £2500 including fuel and accommodation en-route. We treated it as all part of the new adventure.


This is good advice - I am planning to move myself during the Spring - How long would you recommend for the return trip? I am located in Ascot in the UK and moving to La Rabita close to you I believe.

Many thanks in advance - Its my fourth post so hoping to become a qualified member soon!

Stina


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

StinaLina said:


> This is good advice - I am planning to move myself during the Spring - How long would you recommend for the return trip? I am located in Ascot in the UK and moving to La Rabita close to you I believe.
> 
> Many thanks in advance - Its my fourth post so hoping to become a qualified member soon!
> 
> Stina


We moved from Essex (7 years ago this weekend) 
Day 1 Collect van, load up, drive to Folkestone and through tunnel to stay overnight at the Cottage Hotel Calais. We popped into Carrefour at Cité d'Europe, Coquelles since they have a good range of stuff (spices, herbs, etc) that is hard to find in Spain.

Day 2 onto the Motorway A16 (E402), on the outskirts of Abbeville this becomes the A28 (E402), then round/through Rouen (still follow signs for E402 (you will go onto other routes before rejoining the A28) and leave the environs of Rouen still on A28 (E402) to Le Mans where the A28 becomes E502 to Tours where you change to the A10 (E5) to Poitiers and Bordeaux where you change to the A63 (E5/E10) until you get to exit 6 at Bayonne, take the slip road and bear round to the right at the bottom of the slip where you will find several overnight stop. At the roundabout is the Hotel Campanile, or take the 4th exit, this takes you into an industrial estate. At the roundabout on the Ind. Est. take 1st exit (Rue de la Tillole) go through to the T junction and turn right Ibis budget hotel is just on your left (Esso garage on right). If you take the 2nd exit off the roundabout (Rue de Chalibardon) Premiere Classe hotel is the first one on the left or go round the bend to the right and there you will find Hotelf1 (formerly Formule 1).

Day 3 Return to the motorway and continue south on A63 (E5) until you come to the border (This is usually a non-stop drive through) Then you will be on The toll road AP-1 (E5) for a short while then take A15 for a short distance before rejoining E5 at Andoain where you will be on N1 (E5) which then becomes A1 (E5) through to Vittoria-Gasteiz stay on A1 (E5) until at Armiñón you rejoin AP1 (E5) [We used this when it was first opened and as we were driving a long a golden eagle swooped down and took some wild animal from the other carriageway] until south of Burgos where you take the A1 (E5) towards Madrid Stay on A1 (E5) until you get to exit 23 where you take M50. Staying on the M50, follow the signs for your desired exit (A4 - exit 46) going towards Aranjuez, you will the n be on the A4 (E5). Stay on the A4 (E5) until you get to exit 292 where you take the A44 (E902) until you get to exit 36 where you take the A316 towards Torredelcampo stay on here until you get to km102 where you go left onto the N432. After a short while you will come to the turn-off for Sabariego and La Rábita


----------



## StinaLina (Oct 20, 2015)

You are so kind and helpful - really appreciate your advice while waiting for my lawyer to sort out a few issues with the purchase, land registry being the first and then building permission so think I will complete im spring to be realistic. I will take a two week holiday and have plenty of time to drive there and back again - and can be repeated.

Thanks again and catch up soon

Stina


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I should add that there were two of us so we were able to share the driving. If you are on your own, you may want to take more frequent stops.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I should further add that it is best to leave Ascot on Saturday so that your long drive through France will be on the Sunday when there are few heavy good vehicles on the roads (most are banned on Sundays).


----------



## StinaLina (Oct 20, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> I should add that there were two of us so we were able to share the driving. If you are on your own, you may want to take more frequent stops.



Hello,

Many thanks - we will be two and good tip about the French roads on Sundays. Currently dealing with the Castaro (Land Registry) which will take about two months to get all of my property registered....and then my lawyer will check the building permissions - its been 3 months since my offer was accepted so hoping to get all sorted by March for the completion.....trying to be patient as not my strongest attribute ;-)

Just being curious - are you spending the winter in Locution? And how is your internet connection?

Its raining here so enjoy the much better weather and have a nice evening!

Stina


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

StinaLina said:


> Hello,
> 
> Many thanks - we will be two and good tip about the French roads on Sundays. Currently dealing with the Castaro (Land Registry) which will take about two months to get all of my property registered....and then my lawyer will check the building permissions - its been 3 months since my offer was accepted so hoping to get all sorted by March for the completion.....trying to be patient as not my strongest attribute ;-)
> 
> ...


We live here permanently although we usually go away for Christmas and New Year to the Cazorla Natural Park (about 3 hours away but still in Jaén province.) Our internet connection, for the most part, is OK although in the evenings we do get some buffering on the TV. Will you be bringing pets?

Weatherwise, you may well get the same temperatures as us since you are about the same altitude but as far as rain, snow, wind are concerned you may get more that we do because we have several mountains around us so that we are in a sort of _hoya_ (a bowl) and much of the worst weather bypasses us, however once "weather" gets into the 'bowl' it doesn't always get out as easily. Last week when there was a lower cloudbase there were clouds in the village as low as 50m above the ground.

It looks as though we are going to have rain on and off from Saturday evening through to Tuesday afternoon with temps even getting down to 7°

There was a guy, Brian Dolan, who ran an internet magazine (Living Jaén) lived in La Rábita and he used to organise some boot fairs but he moved away about six months ago. I don't know who else is there although there is a group of Brits live in Sabariego a village near you.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> We had a number of quotes and they came in at about £3500 so we rented a l.w.b. Renault Master van and moved ourselves driving via the tunnel, down the west coast of France and into Spain and on to our place about 400km south of Madrid. We did two trips and it cost about £2500 including fuel and accommodation en-route. We treated it as all part of the new adventure.


Now that is v interesting, B/locks. I have - guess what? A Renault Master diesel hi-roof [around 2m headroom] on the 4.2 w/b. 

I was going to use it for removals first but made a start on the conversion [see pix] to a camper because moving stuff from one temp digs to another revealed that even two trips might not be enough. Then a thread on this forum about it being impossible to Sp plate a RHD camper rather caused Nation's Alarums & Consternations.

However, all mis cosas would definitely go in a 7.5 tonner, which I could hire from U-Haul, who seem more OK with going foreign [from UK] than outfits like Enterprise.

But - Lo! - here cometh some good news! I broke off just now to google "van hire ex-UK trips" and came up with a 7.5 tonne _with sleeper cab_ [doesn't say how many get to sleep in it ..."] for £1200 inc VAT, unltd miles. The company is nothing to do with me, they're just taking my name in vain - Nationwide Hire.

Anyone with a car licence can drive a 7.5t. Packed correctly, it will take more like 3x a Master's load. Judicious placement of a mattress would provide more berths.

So if the expense of multiple - minimum 2x - X-channel, fuel, o/nights etc is a factor, a 7.5 t would be cheaper. Coming back empty _twice _would seem a bit extravagant, not to say a bit of an enviro-naughty. And fuel will be a much greater % of the cost now than when B/locks did it

But at least anyone thinking of DIY removals has some figures to crunch now. I will crunch the numbers for my wagon [again] and post them. The cost will be for running expenses for the trip, as I already own it and have euro-trip ins. Adding in van hire ex-UKwill get you to the current figure of doing it B/locks-style, in a smaller van.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We leave in week and are moving ourselves , we bought a 7.5 tonne truck and are doing the Portsmouth-Bilboa crossing, so far spent 2.2k on truck and crossing but will sell truck when we are finished with it back to the UK. It wasnt so much about cost but the fact we could pack over a couple of weeks and have some storage when we arrive. Not for everyone but worth considering of you have the licence to drive a truck. We also bought my car in the UK from a couple who had just returned , so we have a LHD with an ITV till December and insured from when we arrive in Spain , so much cheaper to buy a car on the UK side if you can find the right one. It allows us to be up and running straight away and have a comfortable car to transport our 2 dogs. We have roped my son and gf into travelling with us so that makes it a lot easier and plan to do the 6 and half hour trip when we get off the ferry in one go albeit with plently stops for the houndies.

Packing is in progress but have to admit stress levels are rising , OH is cool as cucumber , me on the other hand ...............


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> Now that is v interesting, B/locks. I have - guess what? A Renault Master diesel hi-roof [around 2m headroom] on the 4.2 w/b.
> 
> I was going to use it for removals first but made a start on the conversion [see pix] to a camper because moving stuff from one temp digs to another revealed that even two trips might not be enough. Then a thread on this forum about it being impossible to Sp plate a RHD camper rather caused Nation's Alarums & Consternations.
> 
> ...


I've crunched some numbers and can reveal what it would cost, excluding van hire.

Working out the saving in fuel to go from Poole or Pompey, a good deal closer to Frome, Somerset, than Dover, does not offset the saving in cross channel fare by going from Dover by sea. The extra in fuel/saving in crossing using Dover is £206. That's a lot of diesel.

To get from Calais to Valencia city via Bordeaux and Zaragoza is 1645 kms. My van, with the ubiquitous Renault 2.5 CDTi engine [in the Master, Vaux Movano and Nissan Primastar - all the same van], does about 10.5 kms/litre - maybe 8kms/litre loaded.

Return trip is 1090 kms in France and 570kms in Spain. A.t.mo diesel in Sp and Fr - €1.11/litre in both.

With these figures you can work out the cost in fuel to your destination once you've crossed the channel at Dover by the cheapest sea ticket I found in Feb for Day 1 out - Day 7 ret of £94.00.

Using the Chunnel or not-Dover will bump up the cost quite a bit.

Buying a van is a very good option. You do, of course, need to do a round trip to put it back on sale in UK. 

Buen viaje


----------



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

moebaj said:


> Does anyone have recommendations on which removal company to use. Moving from uk to albox area
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation


Hi!
Wondering what moving company you ended up using as I am looking for one as well. 

Thanks!
/Tomas


----------

